# PLL FM broadcast "hecho en casa"



## manolo_rodrigo (Oct 13, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro, creo este tema con la finalidad de que vean que con un poco de paciencia  se puede logar, diseños no lejos de los profesionales, tanto en acabado como, en programación, de circuitos pll controlado por software, tales como tsa5511, saa1057, lmx2330, mc145170,  bh1415f entre otros que ya controlamos en algún momento,y si el tiempo lo favorece subiremos 
tales experiencias de armar estos pll.
En esta vez subo el armado de pll con mc145170 y pic16f628 , que es muy bueno al punto que pasa homologacion con  -60 db de primera armónica como lo veréis mas adelante cuando los muestre con el analizador de espectro.
Ahora solo subo foto de pcb en proceso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 13, 2017)

Hola caro Don manolo_rodrigo , felicitaciones por tu proyecto , se ve el muy bueno y de alta envergadura!.
Mi real playa es la RF (PLL , VCO , Preescalers , Buffers , Paso Final , Filtros passa bajos , etc....) , ahora programación en PICs o Microcontroladores nada se    ,y  incluso tengo 10 piezas del CI BH1414K (Generador de Estereo mas PLL Incluso), su Cristal de 7.6Mhz pero aun no tengo como programar els (su programación es serial : Clock , Data , Enable)     

Se no for de muchas molestias, ? podrias conpartir lo diagrama esquemactico de tu proyecto ?.
!Gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## NowhereMan (Oct 14, 2017)

Haciendo una comparación del PCB, se parece mucho al PLL de MTC. Por estos lares los encuentro en varios equipos broadcast. Está basado en el Broadcast Warehouse. Nunca he tenido la oportunidad de probar la tarjeta sola al analizador de espectro, pero al oído suena bastante bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2017)

NowhereMan dijo:


> Haciendo una comparación del PCB, se parece mucho al PLL de MTC. Por estos lares los encuentro en varios equipos broadcast. Está basado en el Broadcast Warehouse. Nunca he tenido la oportunidad de probar la tarjeta sola al analizador de espectro, pero al oído suena bastante bien.


 !Es possible que tengas razón , mucho parecido mismo , quizaz sea una engineria reversa no auctorizada del fabricante!. , jajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Pero me encantaria demasiado  puder apreciar lo diagrama esquemactico desa pequeña joia  
!Ojala Don manolo_rodrigo atienda mi pedido!.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## NowhereMan (Oct 14, 2017)

Por si te sirve, te dejo el enlace al esquemático y lista de partes del broadacst warehouse. La sección VCO es idéntica pero no así la sección PLL. En la versión de MTC hay un LCD y tres  pulsadores de control en reemplazo de los switch BCD rotatorios.

http://gbppr.dyndns.org/~gbpprorg/lpfm/bw_pll_plus.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 15, 2017)

NowhereMan dijo:


> Por si te sirve, te dejo el enlace al esquemático y lista de partes del broadacst warehouse. La sección VCO es idéntica pero no así la sección PLL. En la versión de MTC hay un LCD y tres  pulsadores de control en reemplazo de los switch BCD rotatorios.
> 
> http://gbppr.dyndns.org/~gbpprorg/lpfm/bw_pll_plus.html


Muchas gracias por la información aportada caro Don NowhereMan , estuve estudiando detenidamente ese Link  y pude verificar que desafortunadamente las referenzias aclaradas en lo  diagrama esquemactico NO es 100% en acuerdo con la lista de materiales enpleyados o sea es dudosa algunas informaciones de valores de conponentes (resistores y capacitores).     
No se si eso es intencional de modo a no incorrer en clones dese proyecto   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 19, 2017)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, creo este tema con la finalidad de que vean que con un poco de paciencia  se puede logar, diseños no lejos de los profesionales, tanto en acabado como, en programación, de circuitos pll controlado por software, tales como tsa5511, saa1057, lmx2330, mc145170,  bh1415f entre otros que ya controlamos en algún momento,y si el tiempo lo favorece subiremos
> tales experiencias de armar estos pll.
> En esta vez subo el armado de pll con mc145170 y pic16f628 , que es muy bueno al punto que pasa homologacion con  -60 db de primera armónica como lo veréis mas adelante cuando los muestre con el analizador de espectro.
> Ahora solo subo foto de pcb en proceso.



Hola, gracias por mostrar tu trabajo, en este PCB con mc145170 y pic16f628 esta disponible el *.hex que puedas compartir con nosotros?
O mejor aún el código fuente?
Salu2
Americo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2017)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por mostrar tu trabajo, en este PCB con mc145170 y pic16f628 esta disponible el *.hex que puedas compartir con nosotros?
> O mejor aún el código fuente?
> Salu2
> Americo


?O mejor aun lo diagrama esquemactico?. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 28, 2018)

Hola a todos,
Estoy aquí, solo quiero compartir este Ebook, ebook contiene sobre transmisor FM PLL, espero disfrute.

Gracias,
Kapoh.Transmisor FM PLL - esquema


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 28, 2018)

Hola A todos,
Estaba construir esto hace mucho tiempo, hice estas piezas FM PLL transmisor ya 5, este transmisor FM PLL es combinado RVR y Philips, el bloqueo es muy bueno.

Primero lo que haces:
Construir la sección del oscilador, entonces prueba usando contador de frecuencia, adición de 15 voltios, ajuste a cero voltios, cuando el voltaje baja la frecuencia debe ser de alrededor de 80-85 Mhz, entonces aumentar la tensión luego que queda en una frecuencia más alta.
Construir el oscilador de PLL, uso de cristal, medida con contador de frecuencia de 1 Mhz.
Siguiente... puede conoces por ti mismo, este trabajo transmisor FM... Lo garantizado, excepto si haces lo malo... no es mi culpa.

Get the link here ...Mi mas viejo diseno PLL FM Transmisor


Gracias,
Kapoh.


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 29, 2018)

Hola a todos,
Aquí es un transmisor FM PLL, no probado pero en hardware real, en el interior es el esquema de Proteus 8.7 SP1.
Esto es sólo para la muestra, puedes probarlo si quieres probarlo, disfrutar de su tiempo.

El transmisor tiene una protección si se desconecta la antena.

Gracias
Kapoh.
Jakarta Under Cover.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2018)

leemkapoh dijo:


> Hola A todos,
> Estaba construir esto hace mucho tiempo, hice estas piezas FM PLL transmisor ya 5, este transmisor FM PLL es combinado RVR y Philips, el bloqueo es muy bueno.
> 
> Primero lo que haces:
> ...


Hola caro Don leemkapoh , desafortunadamente los planos estam inconpletos , falta lo diagrama esquemactico del VCO 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 29, 2018)

Hola Daniel,
No te preocupes esa página falta, como sé que ya lo dibujo esquemático, pero probablemente me olvide de agregar cuando subo a Mega.nz.
Bien, por favor, encontrar adjunto el archivo y número de página abierta 52, hay un esquema para mi proyecto de FM PLL más viejo, descarga un sprint de abacom, entonces usted puede abrir mi proyecto de PCB para eso.

Gracias,
Kapoh.


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola a todos,
Otra vez, quiero compartir mi otra colección sobre transmisor de FM PLL, aquí es el proyecto, no estoy seguro de que funcione o no, porque nunca estoy intentado en hardware real, pero yo estoy creo que funcionará, ahora... usted es un fabricante de...

Gracias,
Kapoh.


----------



## leemkapoh (May 1, 2018)

Hola a todos,
Apenas para su referencia, aquí hay el VCO para su experimento en FM PLL transmisor.
He fundado desde... Se me olvidaba..., que ha sido hace mucho tiempo.

Gracias,
Kapoh.


----------



## munenito (Jul 21, 2018)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, creo este tema con la finalidad de que vean que con un poco de paciencia  se puede logar, diseños no lejos de los profesionales, tanto en acabado como, en programación, de circuitos pll controlado por software, tales como tsa5511, saa1057, lmx2330, mc145170,  bh1415f entre otros que ya controlamos en algún momento,y si el tiempo lo favorece subiremos
> tales experiencias de armar estos pll.
> En esta vez subo el armado de pll con mc145170 y pic16f628 , que es muy bueno al punto que pasa homologacion con  -60 db de primera armónica como lo veréis mas adelante cuando los muestre con el analizador de espectro.
> Ahora solo subo foto de pcb en proceso.


 
Nada que decir, igual lo armé  y funciona de lujo, yo lo hice igual, quedó perfecto he echo mas de 70 unidades desde el año pasado, es super bueno.


----------



## lahmun (Jul 23, 2018)

mira esto, por favor descarga el archivo.


----------



## lumin (Jul 23, 2018)

lahmun dijo:


> mira esto, por favor descarga el archivo.


 
Esta interesante pero se puede bajar para hacerlo trabajar de 88 a 108 mh?
Gracia lahmun.


----------



## lahmun (Jul 23, 2018)

quizás alguien aquí quiera compartir el documento según el código del transmisor PLL FM, pero estoy seguro de que el código es muy secreto para que alguien lo comparta aquí.


----------



## lumin (Jul 23, 2018)

lahmun dijo:


> quizás alguien aquí quiera compartir el documento según el código del transmisor PLL FM, pero estoy seguro de que el código es muy secreto para que alguien lo comparta aquí.


Como secreto? Mmm a esperar a que alguien quiera compartir este pll completo cosa de poder experimentar aramandolo en casa saludos


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 23, 2018)

Estuve mirando el esquema y sugiero vean el data de LM7001, segun lo que recuerdo el pll solo esta preparado para trabajar hasta unos 130mhz despues de eso deberia existir un prescaler externo para la banda comercial de fm anda super.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 23, 2018

El pll de redfield usaba ese mismo tipo control con lm7001 bastaria solamente cargar un pic en lugar del atmega8 con el codigo e integrarlo al vco son exactamente las mismas conexiones y con pequeñas modificaciones al vco se podria modificar para fm pero dudo mucho ande en vhf (150mhz). Espero te sirva amigo, ahora si dispones de un mc145151p2 y un prescaler te puedo enseñar como hacerlo con ese pll.


----------



## lahmun (Jul 23, 2018)

#define Lo (param) ((char *) & param) [0]
#define Hi (param) ((char *) & param) [1]
#define Higher (param) ((char *) & param) [2]
#define Highest (param) ((char *) & param) [3]

/ * #define _LCD_FIRST_ROW 0x80 // Move cursor to the 1st row
#define _LCD_SECOND_ROW 0xC0 // Move cursor to the 2nd row
#define _LCD_THIRD_ROW 0x94 // Move cursor to the 3rd row
#define _LCD_FOURTH_ROW 04 // Move cursor to the 4th row
#define _LCD_CLEAR 0x01 // Clear display
#define _LCD_RETURN_HOME 0x02 // Return cursor to home position, returns to shifted display to
                                         // its original position. Display data RAM is unaffected.
#define _LCD_CURSOR_OFF 0x0C // Turn off cursor
#define _LCD_UNDERLINE_ON 0x0E // Underline cursor on
#define _LCD_BLINK_CURSOR_ON 0x0F // Blink cursor on
#define _LCD_MOVE_CURSOR_LEFT 0x10 // Move cursor left without changing display data RAM
#define _LCD_MOVE_CURSOR_RIGHT 0x14 // Move cursor right without changing display data RAM
#define _LCD_TURN_ON 0x0C // Turn Lcd display on
#define _LCD_TURN_OFF 0x08 // Turn Lcd display off
#define _LCD_SHIFT_LEFT 0x18 // Shift display left without changing display data RAM
#define _LCD_SHIFT_RIGHT 0x1E // Shift display right without changing display data RAM

// LCD Defines
#define LCD_ADDR 0x4E * /

#define F_CLOCK 3200000 //3.2MHz Clock
#define F_START 87.00 // Start Frequencie
#define F_STOP 109.00 // Stop Frequencie
#define F_STEPSIZE 0.05 // Step Size
#define INPUT_DIVIDE 8 // RF Input Divide
#define CLOCK_DIVIDE 512 // Reference Divide
#define REF (F_CLOCK / CLOCK_DIVIDE) // REF clock 6250kHz
#define TSA5511_WRITE_ADDRESS 0xC0 // I2C Write Addres
#define TSA5511_READ_ADDRESS 0xC1 // I2C Write Addres

#define MONO 0
#define STEREO 1

// voltage divider at A5 - select proper values so that voltage never exceeds 5v on A5!
// With R1 = 1k2 and R2 = 4k7, max input voltage = 25v

#define R1 (12) // from GND to A5, express in 100R (12 = 1200 Ohm)
#define R2 (47) // from + power supply to A5, express in 100R (47 = 4700 Ohm)


// calibration variables for forward power:
// PowCal = (VoltFWD² / Power) / 1000 (where Power = Power over 50 Ohm in Watt)
// Carry out calibration with sufficient power!

#define PowCalHF (100) // HF band
#define PowCal6m (21) // 6m band
#define PowCal4m (30) // 4m band
#define PowCal2m (117) // 2m band
#define PowCal70 (57) // 70cm band
#define PowCal23 (3165) // 23cm band
#define PowCal13 (64800) // 13cm band

float VoltFWD = 0.0;
float VoltFWDmax = 0.0;
float VoltPEP = 0.0;
float VoltREF = 0.0;

unsigned int Diode = 130; // diode forward voltage, expressed in mV

unsigned int PowCal = 103; // calibration factor for power: PowCal = (VoltFWD² / Power) * 1000
unsigned long PWR = 0; // power (expressed in 100 mW)
unsigned int PowDis = 0; // power for display
float SWR = 0.0; // SWR
float Vratio = 0.0; // Voltage ratio VoltREF / VoltFWD

int SWRDis = 0; // power calculation for showing in display

int VoltFWDmini = 0;
double PWRmax = 0.0;


char msg [22], str [30];
unsigned char myFlags = 0, menuCounter = 0, previous_menuCounter = 0, i = 0;
double freq = 0.0, previous_frequency = 0.0;
unsigned int power = 1, previous_power = 0, set_power = 0, runCounter = 0, pwmDuty = 0;
double voltage = 0.0, current = 0.0;
unsigned long temperature = 0, prevTemperature = 0;
unsigned int audio_left = 0, previous_audio_left = 0, audio_right = 0, previous_audio_right = 0;

const char character [] = {6,9,9,6,0,0,0,0};

// LCD module connections
sbit LCD_RS at LATD0_bit;
sbit LCD_EN at LATD1_bit;
sbit LCD_D4 at LATD4_bit;
sbit LCD_D5 at LATD5_bit;
sbit LCD_D6 at LATD6_bit;
sbit LCD_D7 at LATD7_bit;

sbit LCD_RS_Direction at TRISD0_bit;
sbit LCD_EN_Direction at TRISD1_bit;
sbit LCD_D4_Direction at TRISD4_bit;
sbit LCD_D5_Direction at TRISD5_bit;
sbit LCD_D6_Direction at TRISD6_bit;
sbit LCD_D7_Direction at TRISD7_bit;

sbit Set_Button at RB4_bit;
sbit Up_Button at RB6_bit;
sbit Down_Button at RB5_bit;
sbit Antenna at RB7_bit;

sbit BCK_LIGHT at LATC0_bit;
sbit MonoStereo at LATC7_bit;
sbit temperatureOutput at LATC6_bit;

sbit configuredFlag at myFlags.B0;
sbit callOnceFlag at myFlags.B1;

#define Set_Button_Pressed (RB4_bit == 0)
#define Up_Button_Pressed (RB6_bit == 0)
#define Down_Button_Pressed (RB5_bit == 0)

#define Antenna_Is_Disconnected (RB7_bit == 1)
#define Antenna_Is_Connected (RB7_bit == 0)

#define ON 1
#define OFF 0

#define HIGH 35
#define LOW 27


const char msg1 [] = "Set Frequency";
const char msg2 [] = "Set Power";
const char msg3 [] = "Power:";
const char msg4 [] = "Set Audio";
const char msg5 [] = "Mode:";
const char msg6 [] = "Mono";
const char msg7 [] = "Stereo";
const char msg8 [] = "BL";
const char msg9 [] = "Info";
const char msgA [] = "Setup";
const char msgB [] = "Up";
const char msgC [] = "Down";
const char msgD [] = "Next";
const char msgE [] = "Perbaharui";
const char msgF [] = "V:";
const char msgG [] = "C:";
const char msgH [] = "DRV:";
const char msgI [] = "T:";
const char msgJ [] = "MOD:";
const char msgK [] = "Measurements";
const char msgL [] = "Exit";
const char msgM [] = "FWD:";
const char msgN [] = "REF:";
const char msgO [] = "- JAWA BARAT -";
const char msgP [] = "ON AIR";
const char msgQ [] = "-> FM TRANSMITTER <-";
const char msgR [] = "First Time Operation";
const char msgS [] = "Connect Antenna";
const char msgT [] = "Press C for Setup";
const char msgU [] = "Freq:";
const char msgV [] = "************";
const char msgW [] = "SWR ALARM";
const char msgX [] = "L:";
const char msgY [] = "R:";
const char msgZ [] = "";
const char msgAA [] = "MODULATION";
const char msgAB [] = "INDONESIA";


unsigned int adc_rd, diff;
unsigned long int BarSegmentNum;
char adcprint, k;

const char character_bg [] = {31,31,31,31,31,31,31,31};

char * CopyConst2Ram (char * dest, const char * src) {
    char * d;

    d = dest;
    for (; * dest ++ = * src ++ asm clrwdt;

    return d;
}

unsigned char SetFreq (double dFrequencie) {
    unsigned int iPrescaler;
    unsigned char ubCpByte = 0x00;
    unsigned char ubPortByte = 0x00;
    unsigned char status = 0x00;


......

Todavía no terminas, alguien quiere ayudar


----------



## lumin (Jul 23, 2018)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> Estuve mirando el esquema y sugiero vean el data de LM7001, segun lo que recuerdo el pll solo esta preparado para trabajar hasta unos 130mhz despues de eso deberia existir un prescaler externo para la banda comercial de fm anda super.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 23, 2018
> 
> ...


Ok seguire intentando, igual voy a tratar de conseguir los integrados para empesar a experimentar gracias


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 23, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> Ok seguire intentando, igual voy a tratar de conseguir los integrados para empesar a experimentar gracias


fm transmitters: pll lm7001 transmitter


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2018)

Aqui les dejo esto con esquema y el código
Incluso se puede consultar con el autor quien proporciona du email
Es el mismo esquema que esta más arriba
Este es su sitio web squ1ftb


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2018)

Aquí les paso otro proyecto de  una página rusa, esta completo esquema, firmware

Otra página interesante con información completa esquemas, código, fotos
LM7001 – Dian Kurniawan's Blog


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2018)

Otro proyecto interesante:



Donde dice PEC12 va un codificador incremental con esa matrícula


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018

Si les interesa tengo mucho más información al respecto bien documentada y con todo lo necesario
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




O cualquiera de la serie EC11 que tienen el pinout compatible


----------



## lahmun (Jul 24, 2018)

Necesita vswr y medidor de potencia con código, comparte por favor

Prueba


----------



## lumin (Jul 24, 2018)

lahmun dijo:


> necesita vswr y medidor de potencia con código, comparte por favor


 
¿ Cómo es eso?



pandacba dijo:


> Otro proyecto interesante:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 168976Ver el archivo adjunto 168977
> 
> ...



Se ve interesante vamos a tomar lo que mejor me acomode que esa era la idea, pero no todos  quieren compartir por lo menos munenito no compartirá gracias sigo esperando un buen pll para experimentar gracias cualquier duda te molestaré.



lahmun dijo:


> Prueba


Hol lahmun éste video a que pll corresponde? Me refiero al diagrama eléctrico, gracias. ¿ Que les parece éste pll amigos?

PLL FM IC LM 7001 dan PIC 16F628A + Display LCD 16x2 - ....:::: PUTRA LAMPUNG ::::.... | Sai Bumi Rua Jurai


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2018)

Hay muchas imágenes que no puedo ver.

Aquí, entre otras cosas, tienes uno que funciona muy bién. Es bastante sencillo de montar. 
Cuando dispongas de tiempo lees todo el hilo y lo compruebas. Vienen los fotolitos para el PCB y los archivos para la programación del micro controlador:
Transmisor PLL FM 1 a 8w, tsa5511 & pic16f628

Saludos.


----------



## lumin (Jul 24, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Hay muchas imágenes que no puedo ver.
> 
> Aquí, entre otras cosas, tienes uno que funciona muy bién. Es bastante sencillo de montar.
> Cuando dispongas de tiempo lees todo el hilo y lo compruebas. Vienen los fotolitos para el PCB y los archivos para la programación del micro controlador:
> ...


ok muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 24, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> "sigo esperando un buen pll para experimentar"


Un circuito reconbrobado , relativamente sensillo y muy efectivo para my sin dudas es lo con lo PLL Motorola MC145152 o MC145151 + Preescaler MC12017.
La programación es paralela , no nesecita de cualquer uP o PIC para programar , afortunadamente hay muchos diseños disponibles por la Internet y incluso por aca mismo en ese Foro , basta buscar.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lumin (Jul 24, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Un circuito reconbrobado , relativamente sensillo y muy efectivo para my sin dudas es lo con lo PLL Motorola MC145152 o MC145151 + Preescaler MC12017.
> La programación es paralela , no nesecita de cualquer uP o PIC para programar , afortunadamente hay muchos diseños disponibles por la Internet y incluso por aca mismo en ese Foro , basta buscar.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


que pll me recomiendas der aca del foro? gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 24, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> que pll me recomiendas der aca del foro? gracias


Ya te dice : MC145152 + MC12017 , hay que buscar .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lumin (Jul 24, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ya te dice : MC145152 + MC12017 , hay que buscar .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


busque mero todo lo que parece es que tiene errores se corre no engancha etc  lei detenidamente mas de 12 paginas gracias igualmente por ayudar finalmente desisto


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2018)

Porque desistir, el echo que algunos allan tenido problemas no implica que tu los tengas, de eso se trata.
En todos los proyectos hasta los más simple vas a ver gente preguntando porque su proyecto armado como esta en el foro no funciona....
No vas a encontrar un solo hilo que esto no acontezca, generalmente quienes publican su proyecto ya listo porque lo armaron e hicieron la experiencia y les fue decidieron compartirlo.
Pero no a todos les salen las cosas a la primera, depende de la experiencia, aptitud y que no te toque material falso como les ha tocado a muchos.
Motorola (Hoy ON Semi) fue una empresa de una larguísima trayectoria, en muchos campos, uno de ellos fue las telecomunicaciones, fue un líder en frabricar transistores para RF y CI's especializados como los que te menciona Daniel, si se corre es porque esta mal calibrado cae fuera del lazo de enganche
Supongo que sabes que significa PLL( Phase Loked Loop) lo que traducido a nuestra lengua significa Lazo de Enganche por Fase.
Esos CI's que menciono Daniel es de lo mejor que ha habido en el mercado, por eso te los ha recomendado.

Aquí un proyecto descripto con esos CI's y muy bien explicado con esquemas  
SINTETIZADOR COM PLL MC145152 E PRESCALER MC12017

Como te dijo daniel hay mucho en la web, muchísimos proyectos, hay que animarse


----------



## lumin (Jul 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Porque desistir, el echo que algunos allan tenido problemas no implica que tu los tengas, de eso se trata.
> En todos los proyectos hasta los más simple vas a ver gente preguntando porque su proyecto armado como esta en el foro no funciona....
> No vas a encontrar un solo hilo que esto no acontezca, generalmente quienes publican su proyecto ya listo porque lo armaron e hicieron la experiencia y les fue decidieron compartirlo.
> Pero no a todos les salen las cosas a la primera, depende de la experiencia, aptitud y que no te toque material falso como les ha tocado a muchos.
> ...


Muchas gracias voy a comensar *por* comprar 2 de estos ci mas el cristal ahi depues comento el avance saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> busque mero todo lo que parece es que tiene errores se corre no engancha etc  lei detenidamente mas de 12 paginas gracias igualmente por ayudar finalmente desisto


Menos , menos honbre , aca tienes un diseño que es reconprobado y seguramente te funciona de 10 ! , : Sintetizador programable con pll mc145152p2, prescaler mc12017p y cristal 5.12 , veer lo post#17 aportado muy gentilmente por lo  compa Don Moises Calderon.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## leemkapoh (Jul 25, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Un circuito reconbrobado , relativamente sensillo y muy efectivo para my sin dudas es lo con lo PLL Motorola MC145152 o MC145151 + Preescaler MC12017.
> La programación es paralela , no nesecita de cualquer uP o PIC para programar , afortunadamente hay muchos diseños disponibles por la Internet y incluso por aca mismo en ese Foro , basta buscar.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Hace mucho tiempo, cuando trabajaba en la estación de radiodifusión fm jakarta, manejaba BE 10 y CCA, ya que recuerdo que ese excitador se parece al modelo CCA 60, creo que todavía tengo esos esquemas manuales, pero necesito encontrarlos en mi viejo bolsa en mi pequeño almacén
El amplificador de potencia de CCA


Ya estoy retirado en la emisión de radio, pero todavía me encanta el experimento en electrónica


----------



## leemkapoh (Jul 25, 2018)

aquí ais


----------



## cruzmc (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don manolo_rodrigo , felicitaciones por tu proyecto , se ve el muy bueno y de alta envergadura!.
> Mi real playa es la RF (PLL , VCO , Preescalers , Buffers , Paso Final , Filtros passa bajos , etc....) , ahora programación en PICs o Microcontroladores nada se  ,y  incluso tengo 10 piezas del CI BH1414K (Generador de Estereo mas PLL Incluso), su Cristal de 7.6Mhz pero aun no tengo como programar els (su programación es serial : Clock , Data , Enable)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 
Hola amigo Daniel, mis mas cordiales saludos desde Conroe Tx Usa.
Si gusta los planos del sintetizador fm bh1415 y pic16f628, del bh1415 solo use el generador st y su sintetizador, le hice un oscilador externo que va con 2 transistores y 3 diodos varicap, y así hasta obtener 1.5 W, bueno eso depende del transistor que se use, yo uso el 2sc3357 smd., si gusta de dichos planos los buscaré y los subiré, saludos amigos.


----------



## lumin (Jul 26, 2018)

cruzmc dijo:


> Hola amigo Daniel, mis mas cordiales saludos desde Conroe Tx Usa.
> Si gusta los planos del sintetizador fm bh1415 y pic16f628, del bh1415 solo use el generador st y su sintetizador, le hice un oscilador externo que va con 2 transistores y 3 diodos varicap, y así hasta obtener 1.5 W, bueno eso depende del transistor que se use, yo uso el 2sc3357 smd., si gusta de dichos planos los buscaré y los subiré, saludos amigos.


 
Sería excelente si subes esa información, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> Sería excelente si subes esa información, saludos.


Hola a todos , me sumo a Don lumin serias barbaro tener aceso a esas valiosas informaciones!.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lahmun (Jul 27, 2018)

Medidor de radio de prueba VSWR


```
$regfile = "m48def.dat"                                     'file necessary for compilation for AtMega48
$crystal = 22118400                                         'frequency of X-tal 22.1184MHz

Rem Configuration of LCD display
Config Lcd = 20 * 2                                         '2 rows x 20 chars
Config Lcdpin = Pin , Db4 = Portb.0 , Db5 = Portd.7 , Db6 = Portd.6 , Db7 = Portd.5 , Rs = Portb.2 , E = Portb.1
Cursor Off
Cls

Rem Configuration of ADC
Config Adc = Single , Prescaler = Auto

Rem Declarations of variables
Dim Uref As Word
Dim Uf As Long
Dim Ur As Long
Dim Adjust As Word
Dim Swr1 As Long
Dim Swr2 As Long
Dim Swr As Single
Dim Swr$ As String * 3
Dim X As Single
Dim Pwr As Single
Dim Scale(3) As Byte
Dim X_scale As Byte
Dim Scale_$(3) As String * 4
Dim E_scale As Eram Byte
Dim Multiply As Byte

Const Row = "                    "

Rem Config and setting ports
Config Pinc.6 = Input
Config Pinc.5 = Input
Config Pind.0 = Output
Config Pinc.0 = Input
Config Pinc.1 = Input
Config Pinc.2 = Input


Set Portc.6
Set Portc.5
Set Portc.4
Set Portd.0

Rem show scale
X_scale = E_scale
GoSub Show_scale

Rem MAIN LOOP

Do
GoSub Read_adc
GoSub Calculate_pwr
GoSub Show_pwr
GoSub Calculate_swr
GoSub Show_swr
Waitms 100
Debounce Pinc.5 , 0 , Scale_sub , Sub
Loop


Rem ===============================
Rem ====   SUBS   =================
Rem ===============================

Rem Read ADCs

Read_adc:

Start Adc
Uref = Getadc(1)
Uf = Getadc(0)
Ur = Getadc(2)
Adjust = Getadc(3)                                          'Calculate variable "Adjust"
Adjust = Adjust * 10
Adjust = Adjust + 54000
Stop Adc
Return

Rem ===Calculate SWR====

Calculate_swr:

Swr1 = Ufi + Ur
Swr2 = Ufi - Ur
Swr = Swr1 / Swr2
Swr$ = Str(Swr)
Swr$ = Left(Swr$, 3)

Swr = Log10(Swr)                                            'calculate SWR bargraph
Swr = 20 * Swr
Swr = Round(Swr)
If Swr > 15 Then
Swr = 15
End If
Return

Rem ===Show SWR=========

Show_swr:

Locate 2, 1
Lcd Row
Locate 2, 1

For X = 1 To Swr                                            'show SWR bargraph
Lcd "="
Next
Lcd ">" ; Swr$
Return

Rem ===Calculate PWR===============

Calculate_pwr:

Uf = Uf - Uref
Ur = Ur - Uref
Pwr = Uf ^ 2
Pwr = Pwr / Adjust
If Pwr < 0.05 Then
End If
Pwr$ = Str(Pwr)
Pwr$ = Left(Pwr$, 3)

Pwr = Multiply * Pwr                                        'calculate PWR bargraph
Pwr = Round(Pwr)
Return


Rem ===Show PWR============

Show_pwr:

Locate 1, 1
Lcd Row
Locate 1, 1


Lcd Pwr$
Return

Rem ===Switch scale of PWR bargraph ========

Scale_sub:
X_scale = E_scale

Incr X_scale
  If X_scale > 3 Then
  X_scale = 1
  End If

GoSub Show_scale

Return

Rem ===Show PWR bargraph scale ============

Show_scale:

Scale_$(1) = "500 W"
Scale_$(2) = "250 W"
Scale_$(3) = "50 W"
Scale(1) = 1
Scale(2) = 4
Scale(3) = 10
Multiply = Scale(x_scale)
E_scale = X_scale                                           'save PWR bargraph scale into eeprom
Cls
Locate 1, 4
Lcd "RADIUSME: " ; Scale_$(x_scale)                           'range of bargraf
Wait 3
Return


End                                                         'end program
```


----------



## munenito (Ago 1, 2018)

NowhereMan dijo:


> Haciendo una comparación del PCB, se parece mucho al PLL de MTC. Por estos lares los encuentro en varios equipos broadcast. Está basado en el Broadcast Warehouse. Nunca he tenido la oportunidad de probar la tarjeta sola al analizador de espectro, pero al oído suena bastante bien.


es una maravilla ese pll yo lo fabrico amigo en chile y te aseguro no le envidia nada a un pll del rvr  suenan casi igual 


lumin dijo:


> osea como lo armaste tu? cicuito y pcb? porque arriva solo salen las pcb gracias


ese circuito no lo arme yo  amigo es de otra persona pero yo lo que ise cuando fallo un pll lo desarme  completo y lo calque  igual me demore 3 meses y la programación del micro me consto con un amigo como 6 meses porque no sabíamos nada de nada  pero ahora mi amigo que lo programa full    ahora programamos cualquier pll ahora ..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 1, 2018



manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, creo este tema con la finalidad de que vean que con un poco de paciencia  se puede logar, diseños no lejos de los profesionales, tanto en acabado como, en programación, de circuitos pll controlado por software, tales como tsa5511, saa1057, lmx2330, mc145170,  bh1415f entre otros que ya controlamos en algún momento,y si el tiempo lo favorece subiremos
> tales experiencias de armar estos pll.
> En esta vez subo el armado de pll con mc145170 y pic16f628 , que es muy bueno al punto que pasa homologacion con  -60 db de primera armónica como lo veréis mas adelante cuando los muestre con el analizador de espectro.
> Ahora solo subo foto de pcb en proceso.


de que país eres amigo   y como empezaste armar ese pll porque ese es peruano


----------



## lumin (Ago 23, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Hay muchas imágenes que no puedo ver.
> 
> Aquí, entre otras cosas, tienes uno que funciona muy bién. Es bastante sencillo de montar.
> Cuando dispongas de tiempo lees todo el hilo y lo compruebas. Vienen los fotolitos para el PCB y los archivos para la programación del micro controlador:
> ...


hola amigo tiago estuve leyendo el hilo de este tema, baje el ex que dice 628 lo simule en proteus pero en el lcd no hace nada, ni los botones estare haciendo algo mal? gracias adjunto caps.


----------



## tiago (Ago 23, 2018)

No tengo ni idea de lo que estás haciendo, pero algo debería salir en el LCD. ¿Tienes alimentado el 16f?
Plantea las dudas que tengas respecto a éste transmisor en el hilo donde lo hemos comentado.

Saludos.


----------



## Jesus rt (Sep 21, 2018)

Saludos amigos del foro 😀😀 Tengo en mis manos un integrado de referencia kto803l tengo entendido que funciona en circuitos de fm. No consigo informacion del mismo
Me interesa  construir un transmisor de fm utilizando este integrado, por favor quien tenga informacion o un diagrama que me pueda ayudar para mi proyecto se los agradezco 😁 Les dejare una foto


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 21, 2018)

Seguramente estás leyendo mal la nomenclatura y sea un *KT0803L*
Tal vez este circuito sea similar y la información te puede servir.
*Monolithic Digital Stereo FM Transmitter KT0803K*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2018)

Jesus rt dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro 😀😀 Tengo en mis manos un integrado de referencia kto803l tengo entendido que funciona en circuitos de fm. No consigo informacion del mismo
> Me interesa  construir un transmisor de fm utilizando este integrado, por favor quien tenga informacion o un diagrama que me pueda ayudar para mi proyecto se los agradezco 😁 Les dejare una foto


Lo gran problema es como programar correctamente los parametros ( esa programación es hecha serial "I2C")
Muchos Kits Chinos enpleyam ese CI como corazón del equipo transmissor , veer en : 5 W 7 w Estação de Rádio Transmissor FM Estéreo PLL KITS + lcd Display Digital de freqüência Digital em Circuitos integrados de Componentes eletrônicos & Suprimentos no AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group y : Montado FM 15 W PLL FM Estéreo Transmissor de potência Máxima 18 W Receptor 76 M 108 MHz 1 15 W ajustável de áudio FM em Eletrônica Máquinas de Produção de Componentes eletrônicos & Suprimentos no AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jesus rt (Sep 21, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo gran problema es como programar correctamente los parametros ( esa programación es hecha serial "I2C")
> Muchos Kits Chinos enpleyam ese CI como corazón del equipo transmissor , veer en : 5 W 7 w Estação de Rádio Transmissor FM Estéreo PLL KITS + lcd Display Digital de freqüência Digital em Circuitos integrados de Componentes eletrônicos & Suprimentos no AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group y : Montado FM 15 W PLL FM Estéreo Transmissor de potência Máxima 18 W Receptor 76 M 108 MHz 1 15 W ajustável de áudio FM em Eletrônica Máquinas de Produção de Componentes eletrônicos & Suprimentos no AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias sr daniel 😀
Mi intencion era fabricar un transmisor fm con este integrado pero lo veo muy complido 😞 
Necesito excitar una pequeña etapa rf de 15w es un proyecto para una radio comunitaria, Solo me falta algun pll o oscilador que me entregue por lo menos 500mw el problema que encuentro de estos osciladores es su inestabilidad en frecuencia 😞 
Necesito un circuito estable.

Encontre un diagrama de un oscilador veronica de 1w pero necesito saber si realmente vale la pena realizar este oscilador. dejare el diagrama y algunas fotos. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2018)

Jesus rt dijo:


> Gracias sr daniel 😀
> Mi intencion era fabricar un transmisor fm con este integrado pero lo veo muy complido 😞
> Necesito excitar una pequeña etapa rf de 15w es un proyecto para una radio comunitaria, Solo me falta algun pll o oscilador que me entregue por lo menos 500mw el problema que encuentro de estos osciladores es su inestabilidad en frecuencia 😞
> Necesito un circuito estable.
> ...


Bueno ese diseño arriba NO  tiene la estabilidad de frequenzia que los modernos receptores de FM (digital) nesecitan para funcionar bien.
Debes buscar por un circuito estabilizado por PLL , afortunadamente hay muchos temas  aca mismo en ese Foro.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2018)

cruzmc dijo:


> Hola amigo Daniel, mis mas cordiales saludos desde Conroe Tx Usa.
> Si gusta los planos del sintetizador fm bh1415 y pic16f628, del bh1415 solo use el generador st y su sintetizador, le hice un oscilador externo que va con 2 transistores y 3 diodos varicap, y así hasta obtener 1.5 W, bueno eso depende del transistor que se use, yo uso el 2sc3357 smd., si gusta de dichos planos los buscaré y los subiré, saludos amigos.


Hola a todos , ojala un dia Don cruzmc nos brinde con los aportes aca prometidos ........
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (May 31, 2019)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, creo este tema con la finalidad de que vean que con un poco de paciencia  se puede logar, diseños no lejos de los profesionales, tanto en acabado como, en programación, de circuitos pll controlado por software, tales como tsa5511, saa1057, lmx2330, mc145170,  bh1415f entre otros que ya controlamos en algún momento,y si el tiempo lo favorece subiremos
> tales experiencias de armar estos pll.
> En esta vez subo el armado de pll con mc145170 y pic16f628 , que es muy bueno al punto que pasa homologacion con  -60 db de primera armónica como lo veréis mas adelante cuando los muestre con el analizador de espectro.
> Ahora solo subo foto de pcb en proceso.


PLL BROADCAST ,CON MAS DE 1 W DE SALIDA


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 16, 2019)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> PLL BROADCAST ,CON MAS DE 1 W DE SALIDAVer el archivo adjunto 179332


que software usastes para la pcb


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 16, 2019)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> PLL BROADCAST ,CON MAS DE 1 W DE SALIDAVer el archivo adjunto 179332


!Te quedou de 10 ! , se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias conpartir lo diagrama esquemactico mas la lista de conponentes enpleyados?.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Ago 4, 2019)

http://www.oocities.org/hellonasty.geo/bwlcd1.gif


----------



## radium98 (Ago 5, 2019)

Él este es el original BW 1W pll, sí era bastante bueno y limpio 1W fron 2n4427, yo estaba teniendo uno y fue acariciado por un rayo.no tengo el LCD lo compré solo,y no tiene 16f84.
imágenes de la red web


----------



## ugt (Ago 13, 2019)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> PLL BROADCAST ,CON MAS DE 1 W DE SALIDAVer el archivo adjunto 179332[/QUSeria interesante ver mas detalles. gracias


----------



## netandino (Nov 22, 2020)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> PLL BROADCAST ,CON MAS DE 1 W DE SALIDAVer el archivo adjunto 179332


Que tal te funcionó?


----------



## rvbroadcast (Feb 11, 2021)

*H*ola amigos*,* aquí terminando el pll de 1 *W*... solo me falta diseñar el generador stereo y queda...
*E*n la salida de rf le cambi*é* el 2n4427 por un blxxx que trabaja muy bien, cuando termine todo subiré
la información*,* saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2021)

rvbroadcast dijo:


> "en la salida de rf le cambie el 2n4427 por un blxxx que trabaja muy bien"


!Ese transistor matricula "blxxx" deve sener un tipo novisimo (recien lançado) en lo mercado , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 12, 2021)

rvbroadcast dijo:


> *H*ola amigos*,* aquí terminando el pll de 1 *W*... solo me falta diseñar el generador stereo y queda...
> *E*n la salida de rf le cambi*é* el 2n4427 por un blxxx que trabaja muy bien, cuando termine todo subiré
> la información*,* saludos.


Ese blxxx del que hablas ¿puede ser un BLT81? Si es ese es un transistor para uso en 900 Mhz de mediados de los 90, pero yo he visto gente que lo ha hecho funcionar entre 88-108. Según el datasheet da 1,2 W sobre 50 Ohms a 900 MHz con una Vce de 7,5 V.






						BLT81 pdf, BLT81 Descripción Electrónicos, BLT81 Datasheet, BLT81 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
					

BLT81 Datasheet, BLT81 datasheets, BLT81 pdf, BLT81 integrated circuits : PHILIPS - UHF power transistor ,alldatasheet, Datasheet, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors, integrated circuits, diodes, triacs and other semiconductors.



					pdf1.alldatasheet.es


----------



## J2C (Feb 12, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Ese blxxx del que hablas ¿puede ser un BLT81? ......



Podría llegar a ser dado que el encapsulado original es SOT223

Como todo transistor usado en bandas de UHF puede ser usado en VHF incluso con la particularidad que la *Gp* (Ganancia de Potencia) será mayor a frecuencias más bajas y nos permito excitarlo con menos potencia.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## rvbroadcast (Feb 12, 2021)

*Q*ue tal amigos, el blt trabaja muy bien en la frecuencia de 88-108 sin ningún problema.
*A*quí se utiliza bastante.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2021)

rvbroadcast dijo:


> que tal amigos, el blt trabaja muy bien en la frecuencia de 88-108 sin ningún problema..
> aquí se utiliza bastante.


Hola a todos caro Don rvbroadcast se ve muy buena pinta ese diseño arriba ,  no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir los planos dese transmissor?
Jo me conprometo a NO hacer una conconrrencia desleal con tu negocios , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Feb 16, 2021)

Hola colegas ... les pregunto que les parece este pll con pic , parece simple pero a ver los entendidos que opinan , no me reten solo encontre el archivo y lo subo jajaja saludos .


----------

